# Hi Power - Red Dot Scope Mount Grips???



## Rich447

It wasn’t long ago I came across either on E-Bay or gunbroker.com a set of grips that were effectively designed to simply replace the stock grips and built in them was a mount to hold a 1 inch red dot scope/site. 

I’m not talking about the $250 crimson laser site grips. 

Dose anyone know where I could get something like that? 

I wish I bid on it when I saw it, but I didn’t own a Hi Power at the time. 

Thanks,


----------



## Rich447

I found what I was looking for Midway has it.


----------



## B3nT

Rich,

As a Hi Power owner, I would be interested in the link to that set of grips for Hi Power, with red dot sight adapter... Google didn't find what you're describing.

Thanks!

B3nT


----------



## B3nT

(found it, too: www.midwayusa.com)_\


----------



## Rich447

B3nT said:


> Rich,
> 
> As a Hi Power owner, I would be interested in the link to that set of grips for Hi Power, with red dot sight adapter... Google didn't find what you're describing.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> B3nT


http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=652651


----------



## bompa

Years ago I tried a grip mount on a 1911 and found it lacking in stability..Didn't look to great also..Found the Optima type sight that mounted in the rear dovetail of the slide much better..That sight is no longer available but the J-Point is the same thing only better and is available..Check Midway for that item,you just might like it..I know that I do..


----------



## SPIKEY614

I have on from AIMTECH I purchased from Midway. I attached it to one of my GP Comps and use a Red Dot with it. The Grip Scope Mount attaches at 2 points, The right grip panel and the trigger mounting screw. The one I have is very solid and works well. Plus it can be changed back easily if need be. Money well spent IMO.:smt033


----------

